# What age to start lunging?



## petite-girle (15 September 2010)

I hear so many conflicting thoughts on this. So wanted to put the question out there, what age do you think a young healthy horse can start being lunged? Some people say don't lunge until 3 as it's too much strain on their joints. Others say lunging a yearling for 10mins a couple times a week is ok. Opinions?


----------



## Jezzabell (15 September 2010)

Many of my friends start putting tack i.e saddle pad & bridle on there's around 18months- 2yro so there used to it, no riding of course, a couple of times a week.
I think they also go with the 3yro rule better to be safe than sorry in the years to come  
Im no expert though


----------



## jon1210 (15 September 2010)

To be awkward i always start them lunging at around 3 1/2 but before this they have had all the tack on and boots (which people forget about)...


----------



## bj_cardiff (15 September 2010)

whats the rush to get a youngster to lunge? 

Personally I wouldn't lunge (or tack up) until I start the beaking in process at the age of 3 or 4. Apart from the damage you can do to their joints I can't see why anyone would lunge a horse on a regular basis before its been broken in?


----------



## janei (15 September 2010)

I'm no expert but would say 3 or 4 depending horse, build and personality.  Had my boy since he was 3 and started him around 3 1/2.  However there is a new young girl at our yard with a 2 yo pony who is broken, she rides her bare back - despite many of us advising her to not ride til next year and now has started attempting (badly) to lunge her   sorry but it makes me so angry I am really no expert but it does upset me to see a horse being pulled about and handled badly with no consideration of potential consequences (I can speak from experience here as my lad came to me with back problems which has cost me loads to sort and we still have issues!)


----------



## 3DE (15 September 2010)

I prefer to long line youngsters - that way they are learning directional cues too and it is less strenuous for them.



bj_cardiff said:



			Personally I wouldn't lunge (or tack up) until I start the beaking in process at the age of 3 or 4. Apart from the damage you can do to their joints I can't see why anyone would lunge a horse on a regular basis before its been broken in?
		
Click to expand...

I personally don't understand why you _wouldn't_. My youngsters both wear full tack and longline lovely (17 months and 29 months). They are used to it and quite happy. Neither reacted badly to being bridled or saddled for the first time and do light work every day.

I cannot think of anything more scary for a 3/4 year old to suddenly be presented with tack and being expected to suddenly deal with it. Starting at a young age means that it is always second nature for them. I don't heavily work them or drill them, just 10-15 minutes a day, mainly in walk.

Basically as a result I have a youngster who I can longline on (quiet) roads to get them out and seeing the world. The pair of them are unflappable and extremely well mannered.

To pull a horse out of the field at 4 and expect it to deal with something it has never had to do in all it's life is crazy IMO.

FWIW - I had a project last year, a well handled 4 year old that I broke. She was an absolute nightmare. She didn't handle things very well and the first time I saddled her (very sympathetically) she humped for about 15 minutes. Neither of my two have even flinched. She was very spooky as not introduced to anything at a young enough age to be receptive and accepting of new things.

I can't wait for mine to be old enough to break in - I have a feeling they will take to it like a duck to water 

This is the first time he wore a saddle with the stirrups down. He wasn't being lunged (I long line him with one lunge line as there's less to tangle) - I just had one end so I could get far enough away to get a pic


----------



## millitiger (15 September 2010)

i don't ever lunge- i long rein instead.

perhaps look at things like trailer practice, de-spooking with plastic sheets, walking out for hacks in hand etc?


----------

